# Generador de 1 ghz



## hamlet100 (Sep 26, 2012)

buenas noches a todos. necesito que alguien me pueda colaborar con un diseño de un generador de radiofrecuencia de 1 GHz. tengo el diseño de un generador de 30 MHz, pero necesito el de 1 GHz para un trabajo de mi carrera. navegue en la red y no lo encontre. Le agradezco la ayuda y cualquier aporte.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 26, 2012)

hamlet100 dijo:


> ........ _*navegue en la red y no lo encontre*_. Le agradezco la ayuda y cualquier aporte.



*Oscilador 1 o mas GHz*


----------



## hamlet100 (Sep 26, 2012)

se le agradece


----------



## miguelus (Sep 27, 2012)

Buenos días hamlet 100

Un Generador u Oscilador de 1GHz, si lo queremos diseñar y llevar a la práctica de forma casera, suele ser una tarea compleja.

Si quieres algo de muy buena calidad y que no te de problemas, te recomiendo los módulos de la casa Mini-Circuits, son relativamente baratos y compensa su utilización yo los utilizo desde hace muchos años, tanto a nivel personal como profesional    
Para 1Ghz tienes dos modelos que te irían bien, el Pos-1025+ y el POS-1060+.
Para mis aplicaciones suelo utilizar varios modelos, el que más utilizo es el POS-150 ya que viene muy bien para los PLL en la banda Comercial de FM.
Mira en este enlace.

http://217.34.103.131/products/vco_pic_linear.shtml

Sal U2


----------



## tiago (Sep 27, 2012)

hamlet100 dijo:


> buenas noches a todos. necesito que alguien me pueda colaborar con un diseño de un generador de radiofrecuencia de 1 GHz. tengo el diseño de un generador de 30 MHz, pero necesito el de 1 GHz para un trabajo de mi carrera. navegue en la red y no lo encontre. Le agradezco la ayuda y cualquier aporte.



¿Tienes diseños?  ... Lo correcto es que los subas y examinarlos.

Saludos.


----------



## hamlet100 (Sep 27, 2012)

buenos días muchachos. les agradezco la valiosa ayuda que me han prestado en este tema. si tengo el diseño de un generador de 30 MHz pero la capacidad de este generador no me sirve para la funcion que se necesita, porque el generador que necesito debe ser de un rango de 300 MHz a 1 GHz porque debo manejar muy altas frecuencias. Gracias a Dios tengo los medios y las herramientas para desarrollarlo asi que les agradezco si me envian diseños para construir este generador de rf sin importar el costo.

muchachos aqui esta la pagina de donde saque el diseño del generador de 30 MHz. esta muy bien especificado como construirlo. http://www.ea4nh.com/articulos/generador_rf/generador_rf.htm espero que le sirva si necesitan construir uno igual. yo lo fabrique y me quedo como si lo hubiera comprado con la ayuda de esta pagina.


----------



## ricbevi (Sep 28, 2012)

hamlet100 dijo:


> buenos días muchachos. les agradezco la valiosa ayuda que me han prestado en este tema. si tengo el diseño de un generador de 30 MHz pero la capacidad de este generador no me sirve para la funcion que se necesita, porque el generador que necesito debe ser de un rango de 300 MHz a 1 GHz porque debo manejar muy altas frecuencias. Gracias a Dios tengo los medios y las herramientas para desarrollarlo asi que les agradezco si me envian diseños para construir este generador de rf sin importar el costo.
> 
> muchachos aqui esta la pagina de donde saque el diseño del generador de 30 MHz. esta muy bien especificado como construirlo. http://www.ea4nh.com/articulos/generador_rf/generador_rf.htm espero que le sirva si necesitan construir uno igual. yo lo fabrique y me quedo como si lo hubiera comprado con la ayuda de esta pagina.



Hola...si aceptas un comentario al respecto en generador de 30MHz solo te servirá como idea general de como puede ser un generador de RF ya que las técnicas para trabajar a 1GHz no son las mismas que a 30MHz. Ejemplificando es como partir de un diseño de un motor de explosión de un automóvil standar o de calle para llegar a uno de Formula uno.
Generalmente para llegar a esa frecuencia de cobertura se parte de dos o mas osciladores que generalmente son del orden de los 2GHz a 3Ghz y la salida se obtiene mediante la mezcla y substracción de uno con respecto al otro. Otro punto importante de un generador de RF es la regulación de la intensidad de salida de la señal la cual es indispensable conocer en todo momento y la técnica de la atenuación a esas frecuencias requiere una especial atención en el diseño y los materiales a utilizar.
Aunque no tiene un generador de RF en este enlace que te paso ( http://www.s5tech.net/s53mv/index.html ) si hay mucho de técnica de alta frecuencia.
Saludos y suerte.

Ric


----------



## hamlet100 (Sep 28, 2012)

Te agradezco el aporte.


----------

